# NFC Status?



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

What is the status with that NFC stuff people found in the razr? is it actually there? will it be enabled with ICS?

I haven't been up to date on this in a while and i was just wondering if people had figured it out.

Thanks,

Elliott35


----------



## hunterh116 (Dec 27, 2011)

I honestly don't think NFC is available on the RAZR. I think its just part of the standard ics code from what I've heard. Would be nice though! Makes me miss my nexus. Lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------

